# Daniel 3



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Could you imagine old Nebuchadnezzer's expression when he saw Shadrach, Meshach, Abednegos and the Lord dancing in the furnace? LOL! I picture old Neb' as looking somebody like Groocho Marks with a cigar hanging out of his mouth.  I have to laugh.

http://www.khcb.org/


----------

